# Milot Rashica



## IlMusagete (11 Giugno 2019)

Qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la crescita di questo ragazzo?

Kosovaro classe 1996, ala/seconda punta del Werder Brema (ex Vitesse), 9 reti e 5 assist in 26 partite in Bundesliga quest'anno (partecipa ad un gol ogni 97'); sta trascinando la sua nazionale in queste prime partite di qualificazione europea portandola al 3° posto un solo punto dalla R.Ceca e Inghilterra

Giocatore veloce e dinamico, abilissimo nell'1v1 e con un buon tiro da fuori, generoso nel pressing offensivo e nel fare una corsa in più per il compagno; nasce puramente come ala (sia destra che sinistra) ma quest'anno è esploso nella seconda parte di stagione quando è stato impiegato come seconda punta e giocando più dentro al campo; non è uno spilungone (1.77m.) ma ha parecchia forza nelle gambe e regge bene i duelli fisici, se devo paragonarlo a qualcuno mi ricorda l'ultimo Alexis Sanchez visto qui in Italia con l'Udinese.

Io un tentativo per lui lo farei decisamente, il mercato tedesco è leggermente meno caro rispetto a liga o premier o la serie A stessa (penso ad un Brandt o Thorgan Hazard presi a 25-28 milioni) e al momento non è un nome così esotico da stuzzicare le grandi big europee; con un offerta dai 18 ai 20-22 milioni potresti prendere un giocatore che in Italia può risultare devastante sia in campo aperto che negli spazi chiusi, Piatek potrebbe giovarne molto dalla sua presenza in campo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Giugno 2019)

dal titolo, pensavo fosse una dell'album della gnocca.
sono deluso..........


----------



## juventino (11 Giugno 2019)

Mi ricordo che lo notai per la prima volta in un Vitesse-Lazio di Europa League. Già allora si vedeva che aveva ottime potenzialità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Giugno 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha avuto modo di vedere la crescita di questo ragazzo?
> 
> Kosovaro classe 1996, ala/seconda punta del Werder Brema (ex Vitesse), 9 reti e 5 assist in 26 partite in Bundesliga quest'anno (partecipa ad un gol ogni 97'); sta trascinando la sua nazionale in queste prime partite di qualificazione europea portandola al 3° posto un solo punto dalla R.Ceca e Inghilterra
> 
> ...



Si anche al werder è stato spesso decisivo anche se ho visto solo highlights e perché già è difficile tenermi al passo con le partite dello Stoccarda che simpatizzo.
Può essere un profilo buono per Giampaolo, in caso giochiamo a due punte ma è anche duttile quindi operazione intelligente in ogni caso. Chissà


----------

